# A super easy must share...



## LEFSElover (Nov 30, 2007)

In crock pot put one whole frozen chicken seasoned with salt and pepper only.  Pour over the top of it, a large jar of salsa, any brand you like.  That's it, cover it and leave it on high setting for the total 8 hours.  Now here's the kicker.
Just do it.  Trust me on this one.
When chicken is done, take it out and remove the liquid that has accumulated. Chill for a short time to let the oil/grease come to the top and skim off.  Pour 2 cups of it in a heavy saucepan and add to that, 1 cup white rice.  Cook the standard 20 minutes, and you may have to add a bit of water to this near the end of cooking.  Turn heat off 20 minutes after starting and leave lid on a few more minutes.  This rice is stupid good.  So flavorful, so tender, my dh enjoyed it and said so over and over again.  Just had to share this experiment.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 30, 2007)

"stupid good" - I'll have to steal that saying!  

Thanks for the recipe - will have to try soon!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey anything decscribed as easy AND stupid good has to be worth a try! 

I love whole chickens. They make me happy to be alive.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks so good Lefses...I think rice is my favorite starch and while I don't indulge often, this is calling my name  Thanks for sharing
kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 30, 2007)

oh you are all so cute.
I love a legit mistake and this could have gone in either direction. fortunate for me, it was stupid good, gad I love to cook!

I should change my name to StupidGoodCooker.
I've used that saying for so many years, got connected with it back in my hairdressing days with my clients as I cooked for our salon almost every day.  Someone once said, "Susie, this 4 layer hot crock pot dip is Stupid Good."  It stuck


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

Doesn't the skin turn out all wierd though? I know you wouldn't eat it anyway, but wouldn't it look like something died in there?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2007)

geez, squzie, i hope the chicken was dead before it went in...

lefse, this looks like a winner. since we don't eat the skin (until no one's watching ), and my family prefers extremely tender chicken, i think this one will be on the docket for next week.

and easily cooked intellectually challenged rice is right up my alley as well.

thanks!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 30, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> Doesn't the skin turn out all wierd though? I know you wouldn't eat it anyway, but wouldn't it look like something died in there?


No it really didn't. I think it's cause I never removed the lid so didn't let the steam pool up on the lid being able to drop back down on the top of the bird. the color of the red sauce darkened the skin so nicely and it didn't look ookie.
You're right though, we don't eat the skin, well, my dh did eat the drumsticks skin and all, they were so flavorful he said. today for lunch, he got the whole meal again, as per request.

did I ever mention how tender this meat was?  my goodness


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll eat skin but only roasted... if its all floppy and oookie (is that a word?) I'd rather fling it across the room and pretend it wasn't there. 


LOL good thing you mention it being pre-dead, I almost went over and nabbed one of the neighbors' pets!!!!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't do rice, but I make chicken like that all the time.  I totally recommend the chicken portion of this dish!!


----------



## Renee Attili (Nov 30, 2007)

Well now I know what I am making for dinner this weekend, Thanks for sharing!!!!!!
(Actually this dish and the tilapia with cheese, tomatos, and green chilies.)
I love this site!!!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 30, 2007)

Yum! That sounds delish! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 30, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> Hey anything decscribed as easy AND stupid good has to be worth a try!
> 
> I love whole chickens. They make me happy to be alive.


You know what Suziquizie?  I love whole chickens too.
When/where/why did they go out of fashion?
They have so much more flavor.
My DD doesn't like to eat/use/cook them cause she got sick at a fancy restaurant she once worked at the bone in chicken thing is now a big no no.  If she does eat chicken, it's boneless/skinless breasts only.


----------



## Gossie (Dec 1, 2007)

I love whole chickens too 

The only thing I worry about is that you're supposed to superclean the chicken, aren't you?   How can you do that if you throw it in frozen???


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 2, 2007)

I rip it out of it's plastic packaging.  Run it under a lot of cold water and even try to do it in the innerds of the bird too as much as I can.  Rinsing it really well, then drying it really well with paper toweling, then I salt it and pepper it super good.  It goes into the oven or crock or Farberware electri thingie, super frozen so I am not concerned about it at all.  Maybe I should be ey?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

For those with kids like mine who won't eat bones, you can throw in chicken breasts and do this too.  That's how I do it.  Chicken breast and thighs, the meat will fall off the bone of the thighs.

I also take the sauce, add some sour cream, and make a dipping sauce that's really very good.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds yummy so will try it soon   Thank you very much


----------



## college_cook (Dec 6, 2007)

This is a great post.  I didn't drop a whole chicken into my crock pot, but I did use your method.

I dropped 1 package of frozen boneless skinless breasts in, a bunch of sliced scallions, and some homemade mole sauce, about 2 cups of it.  I went to class, turned in some papers, took a test, and came home.  Put on some water to cook rice in... and added lime and cilantro to the rice.  When the rice was done, so was the chicken.  All the juices that were released added a lot of flavor to the sauce too.  We had some delicios burritos that night.... and they couldn't have been easier.  Thanks!


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 6, 2007)

You put the chicken in while it's still frozen??? Oops, sorry, I didn't read all of the posts before I asked the question.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 7, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> You put the chicken in while it's still frozen??? Oops, sorry, I didn't read all of the posts before I asked the question.


Oh yes I do that often, and with other meats too, frozen I mean.
With the whole clucker, sometimes I just heat and pour over the chicken, either orange jam/apricot jam/peach/pineapple jam.
Sometimes it's soy sauce/ginger ale/2 T lemonade concentrate, salt and pepper.
Anytime I do it, it never ceases to amaze me how good it is and how easy it was to prepare.  Also, skimming off the excess fat that floats to the top, and then adding some of the liquid to make your side dish of rice, it's a no brainer.  Anytime the market has whole cluckers on sale say for 49¢
a pound, I buy the limit.  Stick 'em in the freezer for later use.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

Lefse..
How much soy and ginger ale with the lemonade? That sounds awesome too! 
oooo or soy / gingerale with the pineapple jam!
You made my gears crank again! Lemme at those birds!


----------

